# Suggestions on Debth Finder/GPS



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I am new to this site. I recently purchased a 2002 Pathfinder 17T. I will use it for chasing crappie and white bass as well as some saltwater fishing. I have not owned a boat for about 16 years so I am not sure how much technology has changed.My question is which debth finder/GPS to purchase. I have owned a couple of Lawrence debth finders and was happy with those. I was looking at Garmin Striker Plus 7CV, Hummingbird Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2 and a Lawrence Hook-2 9 in TripleShot. What is your experience with any of these and what do you suggest. Thank you in advance.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a Helix 7 SI and have been happy with it. I had a Helix 5 before that. Close to 10 years with these units, no issues. I don't have any experience with other makes though.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

grass bass said:


> I have a Helix 7 SI and have been happy with it. I had a Helix 5 before that. Close to 10 years with these units, no issues. I don't have any experience with other makes though.


Thank you.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I figured you'd see a little more discussion on this topic, even though it's a small slice of people around here using their skiffs this way.

I spend a good share of my fishing time after white bass and hybrid bass and don't think i'd ever buy unit that did not have side-imaging. A 7-inch display feels right-sized on my boat. The 5" display was small, but I don't think I need a TV on it. Nonetheless, this coming winter I'll probably take a look at makes/models, see what improvements have come along since I bought the Helix 7si four years ago.

Please post back which direction you went, and what tipped you that way.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

One thing I'd really like to do is have an integrated gps/tm system between the humminbird and minn kota, but as long as you have to have a wired connection between head and tm that's not going to work for me.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

grass bass said:


> I figured you'd see a little more discussion on this topic, even though it's a small slice of people around here using their skiffs this way.
> 
> I spend a good share of my fishing time after white bass and hybrid bass and don't think i'd ever buy unit that did not have side-imaging. A 7-inch display feels right-sized on my boat. The 5" display was small, but I don't think I need a TV on it. Nonetheless, this coming winter I'll probably take a look at makes/models, see what improvements have come along since I bought the Helix 7si four years ago.
> 
> Please post back which direction you went, and what tipped you that way.


We have Academy Sporting goods here and they have a GREAT deal on a 9” Lowrance, normally $799.99 for $499.99. However, their transducer is around 5-6” long and I have read some posts that some of the transducers are breaking.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

First, decide what company makes the best maps for the lakes you fish and then what units those maps are compatible with. For me, it's lakemaster. I have a humminbird helix's now and I'm happy with them. Enough so that i'll stay with the humminbird line when I upgrade. If you crappie fish and are into video game fishing and want livescope now, garmin is your choice. Humminbird has similar technology on the way with a lot of promise, but no firm release date and a lot of pre orders to fill.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Good point about the mapping software.

I am using Navionics.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> First, decide what company makes the best maps for the lakes you fish and then what units those maps are compatible with. For me, it's lakemaster. I have a humminbird helix's now and I'm happy with them. Enough so that i'll stay with the humminbird line when I upgrade. If you crappie fish and are into video game fishing and want livescope now, garmin is your choice. Humminbird has similar technology on the way with a lot of promise, but no firm release date and a lot of pre orders to fill.


Thank you.
I don’t know much about livescope. I believe that means you see the fish live and see them strike the lure or minnow. I most interested in debth, structure, bait and target species.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Correct. With livescope, you can see the fish's tail fanning, watch him swim in and out of the bushes, and even tell how big he is (and move on without wetting a hook if he isn't big enough). The guys who have mastered it do catch a lot of nice fish with the technology, but they spend a lot more time behind the screen than they do with a hook in the water. It doesn't appeal to everybody.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I spoke to a couple of gentlemen today at Bass Pro. They told me the Humminbird Helix 7 CHIRP Mega DI GPS is already loaded with maps for lakes and the coast. They also told me they have the best technology for viewing structure and fish. With that in mind I am leaning toward that unit. Is there any places you all would recommend for the purchase with good pricing ? Most of what I have seen for this unit is $549.99. I saw some on EBay for a little less, but only by about $20.00.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I ended up purchasing a Garmin Echomap UHD 63CV this morning. I chose this unit because it comes pre-loaded with Navionics lake information. Garmin was also offering a $200 rebate if I purchased one of these units and a coastal card for coastal mapping as well. These maps are suppose to have 1' gradients. With the combination of the more accurate mapping and a $200 rebate, this product was hard to pass on....so I purchased it.I have also heard, and read Garmin has fantastic customer service.

Thank you to all who provided feedback to help in this decision making process.

Of course the real test is mounting it on my boat and using it and see what it's performance is like.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I mounted my Garmin Echomap UHD to a Stern Saver. I trimmed the Stern Saver to get it as low on the tunnel as possible but still have strong holding power to the transom. I was recently able to test it at a local lake and at the coast. At higher speeds I seem to get some feedback on the screen, but while I am looking for structure I go at slower speeds and it worked fine. I briefly tried Side View and that seemed to work as well.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

With Humminbird, you can get a splitter so the regular sonar reads from an in-hull transducer at speed and and side/ down imaging uses the transom mounted transducer. Im sure Garmin has something similar.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> With Humminbird, you can get a splitter so the regular sonar reads from an in-hull transducer at speed and and side/ down imaging uses the transom mounted transducer. Im sure Garmin has something similar.


Yes, Garmin has a splinter as well. I have thought about that if needed, but most of the time I have to slow down to study the structure anyway. I did a short test on side imaging on the lake and found some underwater structure near the dam. I was probably going around 4-5 miles per hour at that time. Thank you for your feedback in case I would not have known about the splitters.


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

I don’t have any experience with the units you listed. But my Simrad units have been great. I currently run the nss-evo-3 but they have some cheaper models like the “go” that I hear are awesome and very user friendly.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I went to the coast a few weeks ago. The mapping worked great as well as the death finder , temperature and speed.

I went to Choke Canyon yesterday trying to locate some crappie. The debth/fish finder side scan all worked great, even at higher speeds. About 16 years ago (when I had a boat) I had a great summer time crappie pattern. Those trees are gone (I guess rotted). So I have to start all over. Having this new technology is going to really help.All we caught were some catfish,gaspergoo (freshwater drum),largemouth and 1 white bass. About 9 or 10 fish all together. The air and water temperature were pretty hot.I think the water was 86 degrees.

So far I am really pleased with this Garmin unit.


----------



## Natemanz (Jul 22, 2017)

STXAngler said:


> I am new to this site. I recently purchased a 2002 Pathfinder 17T. I will use it for chasing crappie and white bass as well as some saltwater fishing. I have not owned a boat for about 16 years so I am not sure how much technology has changed.My question is which debth finder/GPS to purchase. I have owned a couple of Lawrence debth finders and was happy with those. I was looking at Garmin Striker Plus 7CV, Hummingbird Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2 and a Lawrence Hook-2 9 in TripleShot. What is your experience with any of these and what do you suggest. Thank you in advance.


i have an 8 inch Raymarine GPS it's great


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

STXAngler said:


> I am new to this site. I recently purchased a 2002 Pathfinder 17T. I will use it for chasing crappie and white bass as well as some saltwater fishing. I have not owned a boat for about 16 years so I am not sure how much technology has changed.My question is which debth finder/GPS to purchase. I have owned a couple of Lawrence debth finders and was happy with those. I was looking at Garmin Striker Plus 7CV, Hummingbird Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2 and a Lawrence Hook-2 9 in TripleShot. What is your experience with any of these and what do you suggest. Thank you in advance.


I have a Hook2 9. Good reliable unit, but no google overlay capability. For that I give it 2 thumbs down 👎👎


----------

